# Demo Day April 11th, 12th, and 13th. Ride a Specialized, Cannondale or Rocky Mountain



## jasonv (Apr 3, 2008)

Now's your chance to test some cool bikes!

For three days only, Mike's Bikes is bringing in the best bike companies in the world for an exclusive road and mountain bike demo. This is your chance to get a good hard ride on the bike of your dreams, before you make that crucial purchase. You are welcome to bring your own shoes and pedals, and we do require a valid CA driver's license and major credit card to demo the bikes.

Demos will be happening for three days only: Friday, April 11th, Saturday, April 12th, and Sunday, April 13th. Don't miss your chance to ride the latest and greatest models from Cannondale, Specialized, and Rocky Mountain Bicycles!


Mark your calendar!

Friday, April 11th
Folsom Lake State Recreation Area
(Park at the Granite Beach Parking Area)


Saturday, April 12th
Fairfax, Camp Tamarancho
(Park in downtown Fairfax; Access the trails via Iron Springs Road, and follow the signs to the demo. Note: Day Passes are required to ride the Trails at Tamarancho. Passes will be available on site, and cost $5.00. Mountain Bike demos only.)


Sunday, April 13th
Half Moon Bay, Skegg's Point
El Corte de Madera Creek Open Space Preserve
(Park at the Skegg's Point Parking Area)

Click here for maps and complete details: www.MikesBikes.com


----------

